# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Anyone tried Neuro PS?

## Captain Sleepalot

Has anyone had any experiences (good, bad or indifferent) with a product called Neuro PS?

I came it across it in the vitamin aisle at Walgreen's today and after doing some research went back and got a bottle. The main ingredient is phospatidylserine (PS).

Regarding phospatidylserine I found the following from a holistic website:





> *Phospatidylserine, or PS, is the ideal complement to Ginkgo biloba. PS is a component of all cell membranes and is essential to proper cell function. It is found in highest concentration in the cell membrane of neural tissues. As a nutrient, PS easily crosses the blood-brain barrier into the brain, where it facilitates nerve cell membrane functions.
> 
> More than 25 human clinical studies have been conducted on PS, including at least 12 double blind placebo controlled trials. Measurable effects included enhanced memory, attention and learning ability.*



And then I saw this blurb on the website for Neuro PS:





> _You may not want to take at bedtime as this product may cause vivid dreams._



Naturally, it was this "warning" that prompted me to go ahead and buy it, so I am going to give it a try and see what happens. 

Just wondering if anyone else has already given it a shot.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

Sounds interesting.  Please let us know about your results.

----------


## Abra

Your research implies that the best effect occurs when taken with Ginko Biloba. Are you planning to take them together?

----------


## westonci

please try it, it sounds promising

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> Your research implies that the best effect occurs when taken with Ginko Biloba. Are you planning to take them together?



Yes, however I am unsure how close together I should take them. I take Ginkgo biloba everyday, usually in the evening to try and maximize the effects while I am asleep (although I am not sure if the effects of either supplement are more immediate or cumulative).

The recommended dose of the Neuro PS is three capsules per day, so for now I am going to start by taking one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one before going to sleep.

My results may be difficult to discern for the first month or so because I am starting a new night shift at work in a few days so I will be changing my sleep schedule pretty drastically. But I will definitely let everyone know if there is a noticeable effect on my dreaming after taking this supplement for a while.

----------


## tommo

In my many many supplement experiments I have found that some of them help for the first few nights.  Usually only the first two.  After that everything just seems to lose its effect.  But who knows maybe taking it for longer helps but you just don't realise as much as that first sudden change.  Try it and see, it sounds good.

----------


## Knight

Awesome warning. Hope it works ::banana::

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Okay, just wanted to give a quick update:

I have been taking Neuro PS for three times per day every day since purchasing it on 10/17/08. I have also been taking one 120mg Ginkgo biloba capsule once every two days.

So far this week I have had two DILDs and one WILD, as well as very involved and lengthy normal dreams. This type of frequency is definitely not typical for me, as my LDs tend to be spaced out apart in terms of months or weeks rather than days.

I will continue to take these supplements and report back the results.

----------


## westonci

> Okay, just wanted to give a quick update:
> 
> I have been taking Neuro PS for three times per day every day since purchasing it on 10/17/08. I have also been taking one 120mg Ginkgo biloba capsule once every two days.
> 
> So far this week I have had two DILDs and one WILD, as well as very involved and lengthy normal dreams. This type of frequency is definitely not typical for me, as my LDs tend to be spaced out apart in terms of months or weeks rather than days.
> 
> I will continue to take these supplements and report back the results.



its gonna be hard to figure out what causing your LD's with all the things your taking.

Try Neuro PS alone for a week and see what happens

----------


## tommo

Hmmmm, he said he takes Ginkgo Biloba everyday already so you can assume it's not that.  I agree don't take Ginkgo for a week.
I might have to buy a Ginkgo Biloba plant then get myself some Neuro PS if I can find it.
Do harvest your own plants or just buy capsules of it?

----------


## Wattage

""If the body has a shortage of methyl donors like S-adenosylmethionone (SAM-e), folic acid and vitamin B12 or essential fatty acids, the brain may not be able to make sufficient amounts of PS* 4""

Well, this sounds like a promising product of sorts.. According to this quote from the website, maybe to maximize the effects, you should make sure you are getting enough of the folic acid, and b12. Try and test this out too! I think I'm going to buy some and give it a whirl.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Well, another wrench has been thrown into my testing as recently I had a hellish sinus infection and have been taking prescription medication that necessitated stopping the Neuro PS and other supplements.

So it will be a week or two before I will be able to start over with Neuro PS experimentation.

----------


## Fiddler's Green

Don't worry, I bought a bottle and I will be trying out different experiments with it as well.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Okay, I am over the sinus infection and am able to start taking the Neuro-PS again; for this experiment I am actually taking 2 Neuro PS softgels three times daily in addition to taking 1 Acetyl L-Carnitine supplement three times daily. 

So this will really be a combined experiment of sorts; after I finish a thirty day period of Neuro-PS plus Acetyl L-Carnitine, I will wait 2-4 weeks and then record a control period of thirty days with no supplementation for comparison.

Then depending on actual results I may just do a thirty day Neuro-PS only period of experimentation as well, just to see how the actual product with no other supplementation works.

If anyone wants to try to replicate these experiments (NeuroPS+Acetyl L-Carnitine or Neuro-PS only), PM me and I will send you a blank spreadsheet template that I am using to keep track of results.

----------


## tommo

"If the body has a shortage of methyl donors like S-adenosylmethionone (SAM-e), folic acid and vitamin B12 or essential fatty acids, the brain may not be able to make sufficient amounts of PS* 4"
This is why I hate these supplements when people fall for it to try and make themselves healthy, it clearly says if you need this you have (SAM-e), folic acid and vitamin B12 or essential fatty acids deficiency so clearly it would just be better to improve you diet or else you will still be lacking in those other areas.  Also I assume taking the pills with a deficiency in those other areas wouldn't do anything because of your brains ability to use it been reduced.

----------


## zillac

I'm getting a bottle of these, but I still want to hear from others.

How were your results?

----------

